# Ferrite beads



## glorycloud (Feb 10, 2011)

Anybody know what to do with the ferrite beads that you
find on various computer cables? I hate to just trash them
if they can be resold or recycled. 

Thanks!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 10, 2011)

I usually just throw them in with the metal I take to the scrap yard. Every penny helps. 8)


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 10, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I usually just throw them in with the metal I take to the scrap yard. Every penny helps. 8)



yup.... goes along with my scrap steel to the yard...


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 10, 2011)

yes in dee dee thats where mine go


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool! I have about 1,000 pounds of them from a MFG who
is getting rid of their excess. 8)


----------



## Drewbie (Feb 11, 2011)

Well if they're unused, and sorted, selling them to a surplus electronics outfit might get you a lot more than scrap value.


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 12, 2011)

They're all unused in the original boxes. Any ideas as to who
might want them perhaps?

Thanks!

(2,918) M.C.Assembly zbf253d-00 3A 100ohm TH Ferrite Bead
(700) Ferrico F5-NF-65-B Etronic Clip-On Ferrite Ring
(15,800) SPORTON INTL RF-50B Sporton Core RF-50B
(10,077) GES 120 [email protected], 300mA 0402 ferrite bead

Any others...... 8)


----------



## qst42know (Feb 13, 2011)

There are many electronic experimenters that shop on eBay. Quite a few ferrite rings do sell.

Other than that they are legitimate iron scrap, as are ferrite based ceramic magnets.


----------



## Cap1 (May 5, 2022)

glorycloud said:


> Anybody know what to do with the ferrite beads that you
> find on various computer cables? I hate to just trash them
> if they can be resold or recycled.
> 
> Thanks!


Could'nt you just throw them into your iron bucket that contains waste solutions for gold recovery and refining? Could help with the recovery of copper and other reactive metals as the normal iron rods do.


----------

